
You Should Use VS Code If You're a Python Developer - joeyespo
https://www.kennethreitz.org/essays/why-you-should-use-vs-code-if-youre-a-python-developer
======
Rjevski
Thanks but no thanks, I'll stick to PyCharm/IntelliJ.

At least the latter is using RAM & battery life to do useful things, instead
of just running a browser and a glorified web app.

Also, it feels like an insult to say Sublime feels "old and hacky". If using
500+MB of RAM for something Sublime gets away with 100 (or less) is considered
hacky nowadays, then I'm not sure what to say. VSCode doesn't seem to do
anything groundbreaking either - I had all of those features thanks to Sublime
plugins _since 2014_.

~~~
Svoka
You should try running some tests what consumes less memory/battery. PyCharm
is absolutely the worst. And Sublime not always winning agains VS Code, if you
try to install (or disable) some plugins.

~~~
creatornator
I think their point was that even if PyCharm uses more, the intelli-sense and
IDE features are more advanced than in VSCode, where all your RAM is consumed
to run Electron.

------
wbond
By the way, Kenneth, if you are around we’ve had some feedback waiting for you
on your pipenv plug-in, but haven’t heard back from you:
[https://github.com/wbond/package_control_channel/pull/6989](https://github.com/wbond/package_control_channel/pull/6989).

------
scaryclam
I don't think there's anything stated in the article that I can't get with
other IDEs. It reads more like an advert than a real blog article. So sorry,
but no, I'm not going to switch to your favourite IDE.

~~~
anothergoogler
> The VS Code Python team has put forth lots of effort (and worked with our
> team, quite closely) to support Pipenv projects out–of–the–box.

What a coincidence!

------
gravypod
PyCharm also has these features. It's very solid

~~~
Ninn
I gave PyCharm a go just about a year ago. Honestly, i think the UI in just
about all of the JetBrains products are super sluggish and laggy and very long
start up times, even on the top end Macbook Pros, especially compared to the
experience that VS Code manages to provide. And on top of that i feel like
there's already more useful extensions in VS Code.

~~~
Svoka
Still the worst of all the editors. It will eat up all the RAM for no reasons.
Also looks absolutely alien and uses very different shortcuts than all the
other macOS apps. IntelliJ is very own world of java crap.

~~~
WalterGR
I’ve noticed that programs from that part of the world are more likely to use
custom controls rather than stock ones. They always end up working a little
diffferent than everything else in the world.

------
talltimtom
You should use Pycharm. Ive used sublime and vs code as Well but i keep
comming back to pycharm.

It seems recently microsoft has been on the offensive when it comes to
promoting vs code for python, but honestly everyone I talk to who’s tried both
PyCharm and vscode prefer the latter. My guess is PyCharm just isn’t throwing
the same amount of money at bloggers and “influencers”.

~~~
Svoka
No one should use PyCharm. It is slow, ugly, resource hungry and expensive.
Amazing "argument", right?

------
foofoobar
I really like VS Code feature wise, but always come back to Sublime or Vim
because I feel there is a lag when typing. In comparison to Sublime, there is
no lag when typing (or less lag).

~~~
timc3
I got it to lag really badly a couple of days ago where I was just sitting
waiting for it to complete words. Had to restart, but other than that one time
it has felt fine.

~~~
L0stLink
It could be some extension, I have had vs code lag really badly in the past
(almost a year ago) when I was using the java support extension by Red Hat, I
have even had JVM crash while using that configuration. Now I have only a few
extensions enabled at a time based on the workspace and do not have
performance problems. I have also switched to NetBeans for java development
since Apache has taken stewardship of the project. It is a really great and
under appreciated IDE :)

------
vanous
Can I run python script on selection of text in vscode yet? That's a breaking
feature for me, vim does great job with this. It's really handy when
transforming documentation into code.

------
detaro
related:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/pythonengineering/2018/09/0...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/pythonengineering/2018/09/05/python-
in-visual-studio-code-august-2018-release/) /
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17925842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17925842)
3 days ago

------
wolf550e
How about a comparison with PyCharm?

------
bitL
How is it in comparison with Atom/Nuclide? How about debugging inside VS Code?

~~~
Svoka
It just works! Also, I feel like VS Code is much faster than atom at this
point

